# [solved] OpenRC 0.4.2-svn Problem

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, normalerweise fügt man ja per "rc-update add net.wlan0 boot" das Startscript für die Wlan Karte (In dem Fall ein rt73usb Gerät) in das boot runlevel hinzu.

Unter /etc/runlevels/boot/net.wlan0 taucht dieser Eintrag auch auf, nur wird es beim booten nicht ausgeführt, genauso wie alsasound. Es kommt nicht mal ein Fehler, er versucht es gar nicht zu starten.

Die module vom Wlan Stick genauso wie die Soundkarten werden allerdings geladen (Leider muss ich nachdem ich mich als root angemeldet habe "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start" manuell ausführen).

Soweit wäre es ja kein Problem, allerdings muss alsasound ind das boot Runlevel und somit kann ich es nicht in local reinpacken, genauso wie net.wlan0 da netmount es braucht.

Wäre für jede hilfe dankbar.

CoS24Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Sun Mar 08, 2009 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Netzwerkdienste startet man normalerweise nicht im Runlevel "boot" sondern erst in "default".

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ja ich weiß, aber was ist schon normal ?

In default klappt es ja auch nicht.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hat hier wirklich niemand eine Idee ?

Beim Installieren wo ich von CD gestartet habe und erstmalig alle dienste hinzugefügt habe hat es funktioniert, ntp-client und ntpd sowie nscd, metalog, incrond, etc. pp. starten auch, nur von Anfang an nimmt er net.wlan0 nicht an (Obwohl die Wlan Treiber geladen werden und das Interface schon während der automatischen erkennung von udev soweit konfiguriert wird), selbst wenn ich es komplett aus den Initleveln rausnehme wird es nicht automatisch von Udev gestartet (Wie sonst immer und dann auch schon im Runlevel boot)

Hoffe irgendjemand kennt sich irgendwie damit aus.

Falls ihr Logs braucht, habe jetzt mal das rc logging von OpenRC eingeschaltet.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Funktioniert jetzt, weiß nicht warum aber es klappt jetzt.

CoS24

----------

## musv

Wieso eigentlich openrc-0.42-svn? Im Portage gibt's doch schon seit Ewigkeiten die 0.43 bzw 0.43-r1.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wieso eigentlich openrc-0.42-svn? Im Portage gibt's doch schon seit Ewigkeiten die 0.43 bzw 0.43-r1.

 

ich glaub beim starten wird "openrc-0.42-svn" angezeigt....

----------

## Evildad

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Wieso eigentlich openrc-0.42-svn? Im Portage gibt's doch schon seit Ewigkeiten die 0.43 bzw 0.43-r1. 
> 
> ich glaub beim starten wird "openrc-0.42-svn" angezeigt....

 

Nein, es wird openrc 4.3 angezeigt ...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Ich glaube das -svn wird angehängt, wenn man den live ebuild installiert (openrc-9999). Allerdings konnte man so einen Versionsstring auch mit dem 0.4.1 release bekommen, bevor bug 253452 gefixt wurde.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Die Version steht beim starten da und im Portage Tree geht es auch nur bis zu dieser.

Benutze allerdings auch den git-tree von funtoo, dort scheint es einige unterschiede zu geben.

Nichtsdestotrotz läuft es jetzt allerdings habe ich bei letzten versuch zu viele änderungen am System vorgenommen um noch nachzuvollziehen welche einstellungen es hervorgerufen haben.

CoS24

----------

## Polynomial-C

Na dann hängt Funtoo ja um einiges hinter Gentoo hinterher, denn da ist openrc schon auf Version 0.4.3  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Scheint so, hatte es mal ausprobiert ob es Vorteile hat, allerdings habe ich bis jetzt eher Nachteile gefunden.

Werde wohl wieder den Portage Tree von Gentoo benutzen, da auch einige Standard Use Flags anders sind und ich im moment Probleme beim Kompilieren von xorg habe.

CoS

----------

